# Any chance of finding a heartbeat at 8 weeks after no heartbeat at 7 weeks?



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

We went for our scan this morning - 7 weeks and a heartbeat could not be found. We were also told that the sac was small for 7 weeks.

We have been asked to return in one week's time to see if a heartbeat can be detected but told it is highly unlikely.

I have had no spotting, no cramping and feeling generally well as I have done for the past 7 weeks, aprt from being very tired and extremely sore boobs - and I am still feeling these symptoms today.

We left a bit shell shocked and there were a couple of questions that I should of asked but didn't think of at the time and wondered whether you could help at all?

Are you aware of anyone not detecting a heartbeat at 7 weeks and then detecting one at 8 weeks. Could there be a reason for this.

Also, I did a pregnancy test when I got home and the line came up immediately - is this normal when someone is due to miscarry.

And finally, any ideas how long it could take to miscarry - I have been advised if I don't miscarry this week, I have some options available to em such as a D&C or wait for it to happen naturally but just wondered how long that could be.

So sorry for the amount of questions, but I am very desperate at the moment and don't know which way to turn.

Many thanks,

Natalie x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

As I've responded to one of the other queries on the thread, it might be worth posting your questions on the ask a nurse section, as there may be gynae nurses on there who are more trained in very early pregnancy than I am.

In your situation, unfortunately, from what the hospital have said, it does sound unlikely that they will find anything next week.  However, they can be wrong, so never give up hope.  You can get a positive pregnancy test after a miscarriage due to the tests being very sensitive in detecting the hormone HCG, which has been produced from the start of the pregnancy forming. It takes a couple of weeks to get out of your system, so that's why its confusing when you still get positive pregnancy tests.

I'm sorry I can't be of more help,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks emilycaitlin.

Natalie x


----------

